# Excision of sinus tract fistula



## mjewett (Sep 25, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to code this scenario? 

After the smooth induction of the general anesthetic via  

LMA, the left groin was clipped of hair, prepped with ChloraPrep, four  

towels, Ioban and laparotomy sheet.  The IV antibiotics were  

administered.  The medially placed sinus tract was elliptically incised  

and a linear incision was made following its tract.  The tract was then  

separated from the surrounding subcutaneous tissues down to its base  

which appears to be a patch of Gore-Tex.  This was separated from the  

surrounding structures and tissues without injury to the cord structures.  

It appeared that the surrounding tissues were not indurated and not  

inflamed.  The entire granulation tissue and sinus tract mesh were  

removed.  The area was copiously irrigated with antibiotic solution.  The  

subcutaneous was closed with 3-0 Vicryl  

and interrupted 3-0 nylon sutures. Sterile dressing was applied.


----------



## mjewett (Sep 29, 2008)

I think my question was answered through reading the answers to the posting related to excision of scar.  Code 15002 sounds right to me.
I read the description in my general surgery coding companion and it seems to fit.
Melissa


----------

